# After Effects: Abgerundetes Rechteck als Maske passgenau auf Bild



## MEERderIDEEN (5. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich beschäftige mich seit zwei Wochen mit After Effects und bin dabei, mein erstes Projekt umzusetzen. Ich möchte jetzt eine eckigen FOTO eine Maske verpassen mit abgerundeten Ecken. Wenn ich das "abgerundete Rechteck"-Werkzeug verwende kann ich mit den Pfeiltasten beim Aufziehen des Rechtecks ja die Ecken größer oder kleiner abrunden. So weit so gut.

Wenn ich aber z.B. das Foto anklicke und dann doppelt auf das "abgerundete Rechteck"-Werkezeug klicke passt AE mir die Maske schön passgenau auf die Ränder des Fotos an - allerdings mit Ecken, die viel zu wenig abgerundet sind. Nachträgliches Editieren der Ecken ist meines Wissens nach nicht möglich.

Meine Frage also: Wie kann ich diese Maske PASSGENAU auf das Foto plazieren, so dass es wirklich bis zum Rand geht UND gleichzeitig aber auch die Ecken nach meinen Wünschen abrunden?

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## workflo (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,
eine richtige Funktion habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Was du machen kannst, ist dein Rechteck mit den gewünschten Eckenradius in Photoshop zu erstellen (Rounded Rectangle Tool) und die Psd in After Effects zu importieren. Dort verwendest du sie als Track Matte für dein Bild.


----------

